# Field Spread



## LDuncan (Jun 18, 2009)

I am going to try hunting ducks out of fields this fall and have some questions. Would 2 dozen shells be enough or do I need more? Can I use my floaters?


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes that will be enough decoys. 
My advice to you is to get a spinning wing decoy. They attract the ducks really well.
Your floating decoys will work ok too. I used to use my floaters in the field and I had good luck with them.


----------



## YashigreatfowlhunterMN (Jul 15, 2009)

Get a couple spinners, you can use your floaters or goose decoys and the ducks will be flying and dieing!!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Lots and lots of topics on this subject do a search.


----------



## YashigreatfowlhunterMN (Jul 15, 2009)

WOW you are not very helpful!


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm no expert, but IMO...leave the duck dekes at home...seriously. Use one spinning wing duck, and one or two dozen goose dekes (shell or silouette...doesn't matter), and you'll shoot all the ducks you want in a field. The key is being in *THE RIGHT *field, which takes lots of windshield time (scouting). If you're in the field they want to be in, you don't need much in the way of dekes.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Two things, this site and most have very good search features that will link you to many threads discussing this. Simply pointing that out is being very helpful. Couple that with the fact that the person asking is a new comer to the site, it will allow them to see a good deal more of the site and its benefits.

So YashigreatfowlhunterMN since you have such a large number of postings, I find your comments to be out of line and unjust!!!!!!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

OK...
Kuhm Bah Yah...
Kuhm Bah Yah...

It is too early for this stuff... lol

Ron is right... there are a ton of topics on this to search through and everyone has their own opinion. Good Luck. :beer:


----------



## LDuncan (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for the tips and help. I did a search and found out a lot thanks.


----------



## schnidy60 (Apr 22, 2009)

I thought I knew everything about hunting birds out here but since joining this site i have learned alot. Listen to those guys, you can learn alot of **** on here!


----------



## YashigreatfowlhunterMN (Jul 15, 2009)

Ron Gilmore said:


> So YashigreatfowlhunterMN since you have such a large number of postings, I find your comments to be out of line and unjust!!!!!!


So are you saying when your in the blind year after year the same stories don't come up? Do you tell your partners "shut up we talked about this before?" You complain like a 90 year old lady.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Well as a new comer you will soon understand that once you have answered the same questions over and over every week. It is a lot easier to just let people know, that if they want a lot more opinions they can just do a search and find more information.

Those that live on Nodak and have a lot of good information just dont post up on the same topic over and over again. Trust me hang out on here everyday for a few years and you will understand what we are talking about.

Another little tidbit you might want to start thinking about is that when you start coming on strong to some of the veterans on here with an attitude. The next time you get a question, you will not get as many posts and opinions on subjects as you would like. We all read these posts and forums and people will just get turned off.

We are all here to help and share our passions, but dont be the neighbor that lets the dog come over into the yard to poop every morning.


----------



## YashigreatfowlhunterMN (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the advice but I have been lurking here for years! Probably since you were pooping in your neighbors yard. hahaha


----------



## YashigreatfowlhunterMN (Jul 15, 2009)

BTW the term Stubble Bum has been around for years. Just go to FN and the Fuge and there are users with that user name. :roll:


----------



## marlin&amp;mallards (Jun 8, 2009)

YashigreatfowlhunterMN said:


> BTW the term Stubble Bum has been around for years. Just go to FN and the Fuge and there are users with that user name. :roll:


 uke: oke: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

YashigreatfowlhunterMN said:


> BTW the term Stubble Bum has been around for years. Just go to FN and the Fuge and there are users with that user name. :roll:


Are you a pro-staffer?


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

I haunt a lot of state and national waterfowl boards, but this one continually takes the cake :eyeroll: Sorry if you guys are so busy you don't have time to answer the same question a couple times in a year, but for gosh sake, you can be civil about it. Once again, great job guys. LDuncan...PM me if you want more help from me. :wink:

Always amazed that the regulars on this board have such a different attitude than the local residents I've come to know in ND.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

I have noticed the same things. I don't understand what the big deal is helping out people who are just beginning. I started waterfowling on my own and had a lot of help from people on this board. Now after several years I have no problem helping someone out... Kind of disgusting to watch veterans react that way. uke:


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

just ducky said:


> I haunt a lot of state and national waterfowl boards, but this one continually takes the cake :eyeroll: Sorry if you guys are so busy you don't have time to answer the same question a couple times in a year, but for gosh sake, you can be civil about it. Once again, great job guys. LDuncan...PM me if you want more help from me. :wink:
> 
> Always amazed that the regulars on this board have such a different attitude than the local residents I've come to know in ND.


You got that right! And the NR bashing on this site is pathetic.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

You got that right! And the NR bashing on this site is pathetic.[/quote]

agreed. its ridiculous


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Enough already... there are two sides to every coin...

Stick with the honker decoys and add a few spinners... put the spinners right behind your blinds... within 5-10 ft.

Later in the year the spinners may flare birds... so just watch the first few flights in he morning and if they atart flaring bring down the slinners.

Alsi, late in the year 3-4 dozen snows mixed into a canadian spread is absolutely deadly on ducks...


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

northdakotakid said:


> Enough already... there are two sides to every coin...
> 
> Stick with the honker decoys and add a few spinners... put the spinners right behind your blinds... within 5-10 ft.
> 
> ...


Now there's a helpful post!!! :beer:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Just put out your whole Snoe spread!!!!! It will work :beer:


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

compared to where I live, you in NODAK could use clumps of mud and do better than we do. You have so much space, and so many birds. You really don't know how easy it is there compared to the rest of the country.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Right none of us have ever gone out and put out 100 fullbodys in a field. And got skunked in ND. :eyeroll:


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

shooteminthelips said:


> Right none of us have ever gone out and put out 100 fullbodys in a field. And got skunked in ND. :eyeroll:


If you were responding to my post, yes, we have struck out just like everyone else. But everything is relative, and until you hunt normal conditions in other states, you won't understand why so many NR's come there.


----------



## schnidy60 (Apr 22, 2009)

shooteminthelips said:


> Right none of us have ever gone out and put out 100 fullbodys in a field. And got skunked in ND. :eyeroll:


speak for yourself. :wink:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Right on schnidy60! I hear you clucking! :beer:


----------

